# Balotelli: doppietta al debutto col Nizza. Video.



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Inizia subito nel migliore dei modi l'avventura di Mario Balotelli al Nizza. L'attaccante italiano ha messo a segno una doppietta nel match tra Marsiglia e Nizza terminato con il punteggio di 2-2

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)




----------



## juventino (12 Settembre 2016)

La Ligue 1 è un campionato veramente imbarazzante se persino un ex calciatore come lui riesce a dire la sua.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2016)

Sia lui che Boateng vanno alla grande. Dovevamo riconfermarli


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2016)

ammazza che cross quello lì!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2016)

Brrrrr la maglia rossonera ancora addosso a questo...


----------



## hiei87 (12 Settembre 2016)

Parte sempre bene. Fallirà miseramente anche lì...


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2016)

Vai Mario


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2016)

Comunque, vogliamo commentare quel buffone di Gomis e il suo comportamento antisportivo prima del rigore? E le provocazioni di Carragher della settimana passata?

Balotelli ha un passato ricco di errori e cretinate, ma da un anno non combina niente di male. Ha giocato una pessima stagione con noi, ma dal punto di vista comportamentale non gli si può dire niente.

Certi comportamenti contro di lui passano inosservati o vengono giustificati perché Balotelli è un personaggio antipatico, perché "se lo merita", ma in realtà il Balotelli attuale non se lo merita assolutamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Comunque, vogliamo commentare quel buffone di Gomis e il suo comportamento antisportivo prima del rigore? E le provocazioni di Carragher della settimana passata?
> 
> Balotelli ha un passato ricco di errori e cretinate, ma da un anno non combina niente di male. Ha giocato una pessima stagione con noi, ma dal punto di vista comportamentale non gli si può dire niente.
> 
> Certi comportamenti contro di lui passano inosservati o vengono giustificati perché Balotelli è un personaggio antipatico, perché "se lo merita", ma in realtà il Balotelli attuale non se lo merita assolutamente.



aggiungo che nessuno se lo merita. Ormai si spara a zero, forse è un buffone, ma è fatto così.

Io faccio il tifo per una sua ripresa. Forza Mario!!


----------



## martinmilan (12 Settembre 2016)

Mi aspetto un servizio su di lui a studio aperto come notizia d'apertura.Solo lui col suo talento e simpatia può farci dimenticare le brutte vicende di cronaca nera...JeSuisBalotelli...siamo tutti Balotelli...


----------



## Liuke (12 Settembre 2016)

Più che altro chi è l'esterno che punta e crossa?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Settembre 2016)

Io spero che si riprenda per togliere il posto in nazionale al cinese.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Settembre 2016)

Il pallone d'oro si avvicina


----------

